# 575vac 1phase Smaw?



## Izzy (Oct 17, 2016)

I recently purchased a couple stick welders from an online auction, the add stated they where 240vac Input when I picked them up the tag on the welder stated 575vac 1phase Input. Can I convert this to run at 240 or even 460? Is there anything at all I can do or should I cut my losses and try to re-sells them?


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 17, 2016)

Izzy said:


> Can I convert this to run at 240 or even 460?



Maybe, my welder can be connected for several different input voltages.  You'll have to look at the connection diagram, normally inside the cover.


----------



## Izzy (Oct 31, 2016)

I didn't see anything on the inside of the covers it looks like it's just a transformer in box lol


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 31, 2016)

That one does not look like it's connectable for different voltages.  I guess I would sell it and buy a 230V one.


----------



## Izzy (Oct 31, 2016)

Awwe shucks  well thanks for the quick reply she's up for sale! Lol


----------

